# WC2013 - Unofficial Events and Activities



## flee135 (Jan 19, 2013)

At WC2013 this year, we are planning on doing more unofficial events and activities similar to what happened at US Nationals 2012. For those of you who were not there, click here and look at the blocks highlighted in green to get an idea of what happened outside of the competition and what you can expect out of this year: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/schedule.php. The seminars are uploaded on my youtube channel if you want an idea of how these went and how they work.

I have a rough idea of what we'll do this year for Worlds, but I'll need your help to figure out what I want to do. In order for me to know what you guys want, I need some input regarding the following:

Seminars - These were very successful last year, but this year I want to come up with different topics, or at least similar topics with different people giving the seminars. I was thinking to include seminars that cover a majority of the official events so that there will be something for everyone. Let me know if there are any specific topics you want to hear about and any specific people you want to hear from. Right now I'm just planning on doing seminars for each event, but I'm open to anything else creative. 
Unofficial events - For those of you that were there, what events did or didn't you enjoy? 
Are there any other events that would be good to include? Can you think of any that incorporate different countries, perhaps a relay competition with teams for every country?
Do we want a 64 person head-to-head again? Sign-ups will definitely be a lot more official than how I did it at Nationals if we decide to do this.

Any ideas outside of these are welcome too, but the points above are what I'm looking for the most right now. Please don't hesitate if you have something worthwhile to contribute, but please do hesitate if you don't. I don't want to have to sort through too many posts that don't help. Thanks! I hope you all are as excited about Worlds as I am!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 19, 2013)

7x7 underwater One-Foot BLD? That would compel me to go to Worlds!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 19, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> 7x7 underwater One-Foot BLD? That would compel me to go to Worlds!



So what do you average?
So you're going to supply your own water containment unit, right?


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting this! I am very excited about worlds however I didn't go to us nationals 2012. I am possibly interested in a talent show similar to last years. I don't know how popular/successful this was and completely understand if this is not an option. Thanks again!


----------



## flee135 (Jan 19, 2013)

cubingandjazz said:


> Thanks for posting this! I am very excited about worlds however I didn't go to us nationals 2012. I am possibly interested in a talent show similar to last years. I don't know how popular/successful this was and completely understand if this is not an option. Thanks again!



There will definitely be a talent show like last year, and sign-ups will be available well in advance. We'll probably post a program of what acts you can expect when. I have the talent show planned for the Friday night of the competition.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 19, 2013)

Should use a projector or presentation type thing for seminars if algs are gonna be taught


Spoiler



instead of people getting lost like in the macky incident


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome thanks man! I'll be looking to play some jazz on my sax (hence my username)


----------



## flee135 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hmm I was just thinking, how awesome would it be to have some chamber groups, or maybe even a small orchestra to get together and perform something for the talent show? I think it'd be interesting to see some musical performances from a group of cubers, even if it's not great quality considering it'll probably be put together in a few run-throughs. I for one would be interested in forming a wind chamber group if anyone's interested! (I'm a clarinetist)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 19, 2013)

Mystery events. I liked some of them, like the ramune-drinking one.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> 7x7 underwater One-Foot BLD? That would compel me to go to Worlds!



With shoes on.


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 19, 2013)

Canada vs. USA/World (depending on how many people) SSBM crew battle 

Me, Forte Shinko, Kris De Asis, Kevin Hays, David Adams for Canada team!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2013)

The head to head last year was really fun.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 19, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Canada vs. USA/World (depending on how many people) SSBM crew battle
> 
> Me, Forte Shinko, Kris De Asis, Kevin Hays, David Adams for Canada team!



HYPE


----------



## Hays (Jan 19, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Canada vs. USA/World (depending on how many people) SSBM crew battle
> 
> Me, Forte Shinko, Kris De Asis, Kevin Hays, David Adams for Canada team!



DOUBLE HYPE


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jan 20, 2013)

Free cubes?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 20, 2013)

flee135 said:


> Hmm I was just thinking, how awesome would it be to have some chamber groups, or maybe even a small orchestra to get together and perform something for the talent show? I think it'd be interesting to see some musical performances from a group of cubers, even if it's not great quality considering it'll probably be put together in a few run-throughs. I for one would be interested in forming a wind chamber group if anyone's interested! (I'm a clarinetist)



That would be epic. If I could go to worlds I would want to be in it. I'm a flutist. I would think that this would be really really cool!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 20, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> Free cubes?



+100000000000000000000000


----------



## Meep (Jan 20, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Canada vs. USA/World (depending on how many people) SSBM crew battle
> 
> Me, Forte Shinko, Kris De Asis, Kevin Hays, David Adams for Canada team!



HYPE!

For those who don't know, this is a SSBM crew battle.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 21, 2013)

flee135 said:


> Hmm I was just thinking, how awesome would it be to have some chamber groups, or maybe even a small orchestra to get together and perform something for the talent show? I think it'd be interesting to see some musical performances from a group of cubers, even if it's not great quality considering it'll probably be put together in a few run-throughs. I for one would be interested in forming a wind chamber group if anyone's interested! (I'm a clarinetist)



If I can go, I'm in. (piano or trombone; but lugging a trombone on a plane is kinda difficult, where the hotel may have a piano already there)

As far as unofficial events go, I'll be more than happy to help run skooob c:

Any chance for mosaics?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 21, 2013)

I think the University Cube Relay that Maki put up this year was awesome! I think it would be sweet to try a International Cube Relay type event. Basically any 4 people from the same country represent and do a 4-person relay. And you can have multiple teams from one country so anyone can sign up.


----------



## Forte (Jan 21, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Canada vs. USA/World (depending on how many people) SSBM crew battle
> 
> Me, Forte Shinko, Kris De Asis, Kevin Hays, David Adams for Canada team!



MAD HYPE
WHOEVER SAID THAT NATS 2012 WAS THE BEST TOURNAMENT OF ALL TIME, YOU ARE SADLY MISTAKEN


----------



## flee135 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> As far as unofficial events go, I'll be more than happy to help run skooob c:
> 
> Any chance for mosaics?


Any help I can get during the unofficial events would be greatly appreciated, just like help at any local competition. We need the help. As for mosaics, I am considering having that, and it'll be with these other unofficial things as opposed to what we did at Nationals where it occurred in the middle of the day. That caused too many problems. However, I can't make any guarantees that mosaics will happen.



TheDubDubJr said:


> I think the University Cube Relay that Maki put up this year was awesome! I think it would be sweet to try a International Cube Relay type event. Basically any 4 people from the same country represent and do a 4-person relay. And you can have multiple teams from one country so anyone can sign up.



I like that idea, having multiple teams per country if people so choose so that there's no one team representing an entire country. I'll definitely keep this one in mind.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 22, 2013)

flee135 said:


> I like that idea, having multiple teams per country if people so choose so that there's no one team representing an entire country. I'll definitely keep this one in mind.



Thanks, I have had this idea in my head for a couple months. It will be crazy when we have a couple countries/teams get sub-40. 
Also, if you do need more help with some unofficial events, I can help where needed.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 22, 2013)

Give a prize for the best cube.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 23, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> Give a prize for the best cube.



There is no "best cube".

I agree with the mosaics idea. Perhaps each evening, different teams can create their mosaics?
One idea I've had since last year (even though I wasn't able to go to Nats) was to construct one large mosaic à la CubeWorks on Sunday afternoon before 3x3 finals to commemorate Worlds 2013.
Just an idea =)


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 5, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Canada vs. USA/World (depending on how many people) SSBM crew battle
> 
> Me, Forte Shinko, Kris De Asis, Kevin Hays, David Adams for Canada team!



You're going down, team Rest-of-World is gonna stomp you Canadians and the two traitors.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 5, 2013)

Guildford challenge?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 5, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Guilford challenge?



I like that Idea too!


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 5, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Guilford challenge?


Please spell my hometown correctly 
Guildford


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2013)

flee135 said:


> I like that idea, having multiple teams per country if people so choose so that there's no one team representing an entire country. I'll definitely keep this one in mind.



I think that's a fun idea. I would like to see this happen.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 5, 2013)

For the teams, we could do 2 things (x = number of teams, y = people per team):
1. Have every xth person starting from #1 for y people (If x = 5 and y = 4, #1, 6, 11, 16) and then from #2 (if x = 5 and y=4, #2, 7, 12, 17) etc. for x teams. 
2. Have different countries with each team. The top y people of the top x countries get to participate.


We could use 2 things for where we get these results from:
1. The pysch sheet (If teams are made before comp)
2. The results from the most recent round of 3x3. (not preferred)

I'd use #1 for both. For the teams because it is more systematic and random, and we won't have countries just totally blowing people out of the water, as somebody else said. And #1 for the results because I think making teams before the competition is much more organized. It might take a while to find all of the teams.

I don't think we should pick our own teams, as the best solvers would be together.

Finally, we should just use the same rules are Inter-University Cubing Relay. They have no flaws, so why not? I wouldn't do a relay, because whoever does 2x2 barely has a difference on the entire time, whereas whoever does the largest cube is going to make the biggest difference. I believe we should have 4 people per team, and 8 teams. It would be in a head-to-head form, where the team that starts with #1 on the psych sheet plays 8, 2 plays 7, 3 plays 6, and 4 plays 5. They go head to head and whoever wins twice first, moves on. It would be like NBA playoffs where you have to win 2 games (best of 3, but don't that confused with best of 3 where whoever has the best time of the 3 solves wins. It is whoever wins 2 games of the 3 first). 

So what are you guys' thoughts on this?

Wow, that was longer than expected!


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 5, 2013)

WR for simultaneous banana eat (I'm serious).


----------



## Mikel (Feb 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I don't think we should pick our own teams, as the best solvers would be together.



I thought the point was to create the best possible team from each country and see which country was the best. Then there could be a B team with the next fastest people, then a C team, etc.






Noahaha said:


> WR for simultaneous banana eat (I'm serious).


Please do.


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> WR for simultaneous banana eat (I'm serious).



I will veto this.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 6, 2013)

Kian said:


> I will veto this.



I didn't say SPEED banana eat. That would be disgusting.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> For the teams, we could do 2 things (x = number of teams, y = people per team):
> 1. Have every xth person starting from #1 for y people (If x = 5 and y = 4, #1, 6, 11, 16) and then from #2 (if x = 5 and y=4, #2, 7, 12, 17) etc. for x teams.
> 2. Have different countries with each team. The top y people of the top x countries get to participate.
> 
> ...



For teams, I think people should just pick their own teams of 4 people (just like the Inter-University Cube Relay). Each country will keep in mind that they want one good team with the best 4 people going to represent their country. My concern is just making sure that anyone who wants to compete in this has the chance to. An example is if a country only has 2 people going and they want to compete, how would we go about them making a team.

Do you know how the Inter-University Cube Relay works? It doesn't have any 2x2s in it. Unless if you are talking about the Guildford Challenge.


----------



## flee135 (Feb 6, 2013)

I would prefer having people pick their own teams for the reason that Mikel brings up. The purpose of having more than one team per country is to give the opportunity for everyone to participate.

As for picking teams based on the psych sheet, I'm not a big fan of that either, because that assumes that everyone we assign to teams will want to participate. But there will certainly be people who would want to do other things at Vegas than hang around and cube. I'll try to organize a neat way to sign up beforehand in groups of four, similar to how mosaics sign-ups were last year for Nationals (I think?).


----------



## ottozing (Feb 6, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Please spell my hometown correctly
> Guildford



FIFY


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 6, 2013)

flee135 said:


> I would prefer having people pick their own teams for the reason that Mikel brings up. The purpose of having more than one team per country is to give the opportunity for everyone to participate.
> 
> As for picking teams based on the psych sheet, I'm not a big fan of that either, because that assumes that everyone we assign to teams will want to participate. But there will certainly be people who would want to do other things at Vegas than hang around and cube. I'll try to organize a neat way to sign up beforehand in groups of four, similar to how mosaics sign-ups were last year for Nationals (I think?).



Felix, did you see my comment about if people want to compete but do not have enough people from their country going to finish a team of 4. Do you know how you would you go about that?


----------



## flee135 (Feb 10, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Felix, did you see my comment about if people want to compete but do not have enough people from their country going to finish a team of 4. Do you know how you would you go about that?



I'm not sure. I guess the easiest way would be to try to pair up the people from those countries. That's not really optimal in terms of having it be country vs country, but at least it gives everyone the opportunity to participate.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 10, 2013)

I would have said that all competitors, regardless of their ability or previous competitions (if any), are part of their national team. We could then have something like an Olympic medal table; where we have gold, silver and bronze for the top 3. We could then find the best cubing country in the world. I will find the table for WC11; so we have the reigning champions 

EDIT:


Spoiler: Countries




Event1st2nd3rd3x3PolandUSAAustralia4x4AustraliaItalyNetherlands5x5AustraliaUSAJapan2x2AustraliaPolandThailand3x3 BLDAustraliaChinaIndonesia3x3 OHJapanJapanThailand3x3 FMGermanyUnited KingdomHungary3x3 WFDenmarkThailandIndonesiaMegaSwedenHungaryDenmarkPyraFranceDenmarkJapanSq-1USANetherlandsJapanClockUnited KingdomSpainJapan6x6AustraliaUSAHungary7x7HungaryUSAAustralia4x4 BLDIndonesiaUSASweden5x5 BLDUSAIndonesiaUnited KingdomM-BLDHungaryAustraliaUnited KingdomMagicHungaryGermanyHungaryM-MagicHungaryJapanHungary






Spoiler: Medal table (by Gold, then Silver, then Bronze)




CountryGoldSilverBronzeTotalAustralia5128Hungary4149USA2507Japan1247United Kingdom1124Indonesia1124Denmark1113Poland1102Germany1102Sweden1012France1001Thailand0123Netherlands0112Italy0101China0101Spain0101






Spoiler: Medal table (by Total, the Gold, then Silver)




CountryGoldSilverBronzeTotalHungary4149Australia5128USA2507Japan1247United Kingdom1124Indonesia1124Denmark1113Thailand0123Poland1102Germany1102Sweden1012Netherlands0112France1001Italy0101China0101Spain0101



16 different countries got medals, and Australia or Hungary were top depending on what table you look at.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 5, 2013)

I was bored so I made a Psych Sheet for the International Cube Relay.

This is using each persons official average. Also the team number is based one when they registered.


USA 7 (35.73) - Anthony Brooks (8.63), Rowe Hessler (8.27), Andrew Ricci (9.15), Kevin Hays (9.68)

Canada 1 (38.11) - Eric Limeback (9.60), Harris Chan (9.01), Louis Cormier (10.28), Thompson Clarke (9.22)

Australia 1 (39.22) - Feliks Zemdegs (7.53), Jayden McNeill (10.94), Cameron Stollery (11.16), Kirt Protacio (9.59)

USA 1 (40.59) - Riley Woo (10.38), Edward Lin (9.37), Kevin Costello III (10.05), Mitchell Lane (10.79)

USA 9 (44.23) - Bobby d'Angelo (11.91), Andy Smith (9.74), Dan Selzer (11.09), Mike Kotch (11.49)

USA 10 (44.82) - Zach Goldman (12.17), Justin Mallari (9.66), Collin Burns (9.86), Mike Woyden (13.13)

USA 4 (44.89) - Deven Nadudvari (10.03), Tim Wong (11.90), Michael Young (11.89), Samuel Chiu (11.07)

Germany 1 (46.13) - Adrian Lehmann (11.39), Andreas Pohl (13.32), Cornelius Dieckmann (8.21), Jan Bentlage (13.21)

Canada 2 (46.15) - Dave Campbell (13.89), Kristopher de Asis (11.46), Justin Jaffray (10.24), Forte Shinko (10.56)

USA 5 (47.60)- Albert You (12.48), John Brechon (10.67), Christopher Olson (10.07), Walker Welch (14.38)

USA 3? (49.96) - Chia-wei Lu (10.14), Ryan Lim (13.59), Steven Xu (12.21), Vincent Sheu (14.02)

UK 1 (51.07) - James Molloy (15.63), Robert Yau (9.32), Daniel Sheppard (11.90), Chris Wall (14.22)

Korea 1 (51.96) - Ilkyoo Choi (14.65), Jong-Ho Jeong (9.49), Kim Jae-Min (16.69), Jun Doo-young(11.13)

USA 6 (53.29) - Aaron Abramowitz (14.52), Asa Kaplan (16.82), Blake Thompson (10.56), Eli Lifland (11.39)

Japan 1 (54.80) - Akihiro Ishida (13.86), Yu Sajima (8.96), Yuuki Kobayashi (14.68), Tomaoki Okayama (17.30)

USA 11 (1:00.91) - Adam Walker (15.32), Braden L'Heureux (18.16), Nathan Soria (13.65), Anthony Lauro (13.78)

USA 2 (1:06.80) - Colin Boyd (14.39), Noah Arthurs (17.08), Zachary Lowry (14.74), Sam Schultz (20.59)

USA 8 (1:17.57) - Phil Yu (11.27), Dave Wing (35.71), Janelle Tin (14.55), Brandon Mikel (16.04)


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 5, 2013)

Actual Phillip vs. Waris rap battle. 

Secret Orangina drinking event.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 5, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> Secret Orangina drinking event.



I should get practising.


----------

